

Clojure at a Real Estate Portal - swannodette
http://www.pitheringabout.com/?p=1069

======
reborg
Nicely written. I enjoy the same positive pragmatic feeling using Clojure
every day. I'm not sure if there are contexts in which this initial ease is
_NOT_ going to payoff (maybe it depends on my limited experience observing
large dynamically typed codebases evolving over time).

Having started some Haskell lately, I have the impression that also statically
typed FP (not just OO) can suffer from the same mindset to try to figure out
correct types up-front. Of course sane discipline and smart developers can
overcome this or any other trouble in any language, but still, it brought back
a bit of my Java years.

Congrats to the team for the great delivery, another example to illustrate
real-life Clojure projects aren't really hard to find anymore.

